# Sawdust cleanup??



## haneman (Apr 12, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys do to cleanup the sawdust from the lawns after a removal? I like to leave the yard looking as nice as possible afterward but trying to rake up all that mess just seems impossible. Plus I hate raking!!  

However it's the little things like this that help give you a good name and keep the customers coming so I do my best.

I was thinking about getting a chipper/vac or a hand held blower/vac, but I'm not sure how they'd work. Any ideas or suggestions???


This site ROCKS!!!


----------



## AOD (Apr 12, 2009)

Backpack blower works well, you can put a tarp down with chunks of wood for weight and blow the dust onto that. I've found those handheld mulcher vacs are frustratingly underpowered, to the point where it's easier just to use a rake. Small amounts of dust will be history the next time the grass is cut, but it's not good to leave piles around.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 12, 2009)

I think most customers understand that a little sawdust will be left onsite. I'm not going through their grass with a fine tooth comb. Yes, their yard may look perfect but you won't get any jobs at the price you'd have to charge in order to do that long and perfect of a cleanup everytime.


----------



## ATH (Apr 12, 2009)

Blower to disperse the dust over a wider area of grass will do wonders.

I'd like to leave no trace...but like Blakesmaster said, that isn't going to be possible (economically so) every time. My rule of thumb is that I want it clean to the point that after one mowing they can't tell we were there.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 13, 2009)

Rake to get the bulk of it and then blow toward a common point. Which could be a hedge (the arborist's carpet to hide material under), a sidewalk or if the stump is being ground in the near future - the stump.

When you aim the blower, aim it almost vertical downward with a slight forward angle. This way you get the best movement. If you are working the rain, you won't get nearly as good a cleanup.

If you hate raking, either you need to hire someone or change occupations.


----------



## haneman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I didn't think that those blowers were capable of blowing the sawdust out of the grass. What about the vacuum units? Are they just a waste of time?

Yes, I hate raking but I'd rather spend all day doing that then working just a few hours inside a plant!!!!


----------



## limelakephoto (Apr 13, 2009)

I used my ECHO SHRED N' VAC for cleaning up. I suck all saw dust up right in the bag and away I go ! It works very well.... but alas no method is perfect.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 13, 2009)

All you have to do is rake it,then rake it again,then rake it some more,and then just rake it one more time.WALA.

I don't mind raking too bad,except when it is scattered over a half acre or so. It's good for your upper body strength.

I usually end up raking at least once a day,just to help us all get off the jobsite sooner.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 13, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> All you have to do is rake it,then rake it again,then rake it some more,and then just rake it one more time.WALA.
> 
> I don't mind raking too bad,except when it is scattered over a half acre or so. It's good for your upper body strength.
> 
> I usually end up raking at least once a day,just to help us all get off the jobsite sooner.


That's it! 
Just a few times with the rake and take the blower and spread it out. I don't ever vacuum anything up. 
This method is more than enough to impress the customers. 

You say you hate raking, why's that? Raking is the easiest part. 
I find it a good way to wind down after doing everything else. 

But your right a good clean up is really important. My first residential tree guy I worked for told me. 
People are lazy, they don't look up to see how well you did. they look down.

I take the blower to every stump we leave and even around the base of a tree after it's trimmed.

Every customer of mine is a repeat customer and I don't vacuum anything.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 13, 2009)

*sawdust*

When you are cutting the BIG LOG up with the BIG SAW, put a TARP down there on the ground by your FEET.

This will COLLECT THE SAWDUST, and leave the grass all nice and CLEAN like.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2009)

What ever method you use the most important thing is to not leave clumps or piles which will damage the lawn. I always finish with a blower to insure the dust is distributed enough to prevent damage.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 13, 2009)

*thats right*

you sure like them stihls, they are great saws, i just think its funny when i see people rep so hard a certain NAME BRAND and glorify it, and think anything else cant compare...

i laugh when i see harley davidson stickers, ect... everywhere, also the 'two of each sticker' syndrome ,one on each side of the back window of the pickup, or the giant ARTIC CAT or POLARIS sticker, yeah snomobilin is great fun, but do you rep the company and get into arguements with someone who rides a ski doo?

or how bout the guys with the giant lifts on their pickups? now that is funny!


personally , i dont have a name brand preference, just whatever does the job better


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> you sure like them stihls, they are great saws, i just think its funny when i see people rep so hard a certain NAME BRAND and glorify it, and think anything else cant compare...
> 
> i laugh when i see harley davidson stickers, ect... everywhere, also the 'two of each sticker' syndrome ,one on each side of the back window of the pickup, or the giant ARTIC CAT or POLARIS sticker, yeah snomobilin is great fun, but do you rep the company and get into arguements with someone who rides a ski doo?
> 
> ...




Well I own both a Harley and several Stihl products and I would never buy another brand in either case. I have owned other motorcycles, chainsaws, blowers and trimmers but once I started using Stihl I got hooked. 

The part you obviously fail to grasp is that the pride in brand and debate between different brand owners is part of the fun in participating in a community like this.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> personally , i dont have a name brand preference, just whatever does the job better



Well obviously its a _STlHL_®


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 13, 2009)

familytreeman said:


> you sure like them stihls, they are great saws, i just think its funny when i see people rep so hard a certain NAME BRAND and glorify it, and think anything else cant compare...
> 
> i laugh when i see harley davidson stickers, ect... everywhere, also the 'two of each sticker' syndrome ,one on each side of the back window of the pickup, or the giant ARTIC CAT or POLARIS sticker, yeah snomobilin is great fun, but do you rep the company and get into arguements with someone who rides a ski doo?
> 
> ...



I tend to agree with you .People go overboard sometimes on the brand loyalty thing,although i do have all stihl saws at the present time.It didn't use to be that way. I used to buy the old poulan micro 2000s for climbing saws.At the time they were light ,and well balanced.[and cheap].Funny thing,I saw one at a yard sale a while back,picked it up with one hand,and strecthed my arm out,OMGit felt like a mason block LOL. My how times have changed.
I buy stihl saws because of their perfomance,and relabilty.If they changed ,or somebody comes out with a better saw,I will switch in a heartbeat.
I have never owned a stihl leaf blower.Too much money for something I use 5minutes a day.69$ wallmart blower.If it breaks in less than a month ,I take it back to them. If after that,toss it ,and buy another.

Oh ,on the harley.Their bikes are the bomb i will agree,but I never could realy figure out the harley ford truck thing.
Never could make the connection between the two.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bosch rocks*



ozzy42 said:


> I tend to agree with you .People go overboard sometimes on the brand loyalty thing,although i do have all stihl saws at the present time.It didn't use to be that way. I used to buy the old poulan micro 2000s for climbing saws.At the time they were light ,and well balanced.[and cheap].Funny thing,I saw one at a yard sale a while back,picked it up with one hand,and strecthed my arm out,OMGit felt like a mason block LOL. My how times have changed.
> I buy stihl saws because of their perfomance,and relabilty.If they changed ,or somebody comes out with a better saw,I will switch in a heartbeat.
> I have never owned a stihl leaf blower.Too much money for something I use 5minutes a day.69$ wallmart blower.If it breaks in less than a month ,I take it back to them. If after that,toss it ,and buy another.
> 
> ...



All those Stihl saws, Harley bikes, and Ford trucks are fine for what they are. But they're all SQUAT without Bosch spark plugs and, in the case of the Harleys and Fords, Bosch fuel injection, too.

"We don't need no stinkin' bailouts."


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 13, 2009)

Kogafortwo said:


> All those Stihl saws, Harley bikes, and Ford trucks are fine for what they are. But they're all SQUAT without Bosch spark plugs and, in the case of the Harleys and Fords, Bosch fuel injection, too.
> 
> "We don't need no stinkin' bailouts."



pffft no bosch injectors on my Harley just a big old SS super E. But of course the Dodge has some bosch injectors in it so you got me there


----------



## haneman (Apr 13, 2009)

Kinda strayed off the subject here, but thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## limelakephoto (Apr 14, 2009)

I personally think that all those stickers on back windows are actually saying "Follow Me Home ! I have some great stuff worth stealing !" I also refuse to pay for a sticker so a company can advertise their product on my truck while I pay them for the privilage !


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 14, 2009)

limelakephoto said:


> I personally think that all those stickers on back windows are actually saying "Follow Me Home ! I have some great stuff worth stealing !" I also refuse to pay for a sticker so a company can advertise their product on my truck while I pay them for the privilage !



Thats about the time were this sticker comes in handy


----------



## limelakephoto (Apr 14, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats about the time were this sticker comes in handy



Wow I agree with that sticker all the way !!!!!!


----------



## squad143 (Apr 14, 2009)

Derailed thread.

For sawdust cleanup I also use a backpack blower. Minimize the amount that gets on the ground in the first place (tarp near cuts). Rake and blower. I justify the price of the bower any day. Saves tons of time in the cleanup. (Time = Money). Big plus is the customer praising the cleanup. (Usually cleaner than before we arrived).


"The right to bear arms"? - Is this ability to have short sleeve shirts???


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 14, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Derailed thread.
> 
> "The right to bear arms"? - Is this ability to have short sleeve shirts???



Maybe in Canada it is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea its pretty important to disperse those wood chips and saw dust it will kill the grass in those areas , we always try to blow that stuff around as much as possible , it also really does a number on english ivy and perenials ..


----------



## boltonranger (Apr 14, 2009)

*I use the blower vac.*

After the vac I put it in kraft bags.
Fill them up and throw on the fire once the coals are red.
It burns a little like fine coal or coal dust;
Stays together as a mass and breaks off as it burns.
Decent heat and no stirring the fire. Of course I added a piece of fine steel mesh above the iron grates. You don't want to poker it much though.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stihl BR600 back pack blower.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 14, 2009)

Man I don't know...I just can't see the biggest 
gas powered tool to be a blower.
I like my little STIHL grab, blow and drop out of the way blower.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 14, 2009)

back pack blower is the way to go if you got room on the truck.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 14, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> back pack blower is the way to go if you got room on the truck.


I hear ya guys. I'm all about cleaning a yard better than when we got there but when it comes to a foot of leaves before we start, it would be nice to push them back out of the way. My blower will do it but a backpack blower would definitely get'er done.


----------



## haneman (Apr 15, 2009)

I feel like a drown rat...workin in the :censored: rain all day, but customer's getting a shed delivered and I gotta get 7 medium Oaks outta the way first. Lots of nice firewood though!!!!!

Anyway looks like a blower is definitely in my near future. Gonna do some shopping around and see if I can find something with some power and a vac option. (Reasonably priced of course - if that's possible!!)

Cleanup is very important to me. I get a good bit of return customers, but even more than that are the neighbors of customers. Seems like for every job I do, I get at least 1 more job from one of their neighbors. The job I was at today was the fourth job I had all within less than a block of each other in the past year. I put a lot of effort into cleanup and apparently it's paying off. I was just looking for a quicker easier way of doing it.

*Workin in the rain was still better than working in a plant all day!!!*


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2009)

haneman said:


> *Workin in the rain was still better than working in a plant all day!!!*



Heck yeah it is!


----------



## DirtyDog (Apr 23, 2009)

wet/dry vac does a great job!

If your worried about lawns, then there is certainly an outlet nearby????


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 24, 2009)

DirtyDog said:


> wet/dry vac does a great job!
> 
> If your worried about lawns, then there is certainly an outlet nearby????




Excuse me mam would you have an electrical outlet I could use I want to vacuum your lawn...

Not me man.


----------



## DirtyDog (Apr 30, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Excuse me mam would you have an electrical outlet I could use I want to vacuum your lawn...
> 
> Not me man.



Too bad your too good for it because it works better thananything I've tried other than using my Toro zero turn with the wind tunnel attached, but that doesn't go to tree jobs.
First time i thought of someone using a shop vac on the grass, I thought they were something strange. Until, until i seen how fast an easy the clean-up was!

I don't need an electrical outlet nearby anyways, i've got a generator on my truck!


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 30, 2009)

DirtyDog said:


> Too bad your too good for it because it works better thananything I've tried other than using my Toro zero turn with the wind tunnel attached, but that doesn't go to tree jobs.
> First time i thought of someone using a shop vac on the grass, I thought they were something strange. Until, until i seen how fast an easy the clean-up was!
> 
> I don't need an electrical outlet nearby anyways, i've got a generator on my truck!



Hey what ever works for you. I am just a little hesitant to look like retard vacuuming someones lawn. Not to mention big jobs you would have to empty the thing 20 times. Do you shampoo after really dirty jobs?


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Raymond (May 1, 2009)

Now that's funny. This guy is worried about sawdust when he has vines growing on his fence, weeds, sucks in a tree he could clean out, with even a ladder. And he doesn't hardly have any grass.


----------



## Henry111 (May 7, 2009)

haneman said:


> Just wondering what you guys do to cleanup the sawdust from the lawns after a removal? I like to leave the yard looking as nice as possible afterward but trying to rake up all that mess just seems impossible. Plus I hate raking!!
> 
> However it's the little things like this that help give you a good name and keep the customers coming so I do my best.
> 
> ...



I hold 2 rakes together 1 on top of the other. I can get 90% of it up, the rest will be gone in a few yard cuts. Give it a try, Its easy. Works great for stump grindings as well.


----------



## haneman (May 7, 2009)

Henry111 said:


> I hold 2 rakes together 1 on top of the other. I can get 90% of it up, the rest will be gone in a few yard cuts. Give it a try, Its easy. Works great for stump grindings as well.



Thanks Henry111...I'm going to try that one tomorrow.

I pulled my back out last week and haven't been working since.......Can't wait to get back out there tomorrow!!!!!
*
I need to taste some sawdust!*


----------



## Small Job Tim (May 17, 2009)

*dusting*

To minimize cleanup i try to block the sawdust stream with my right shin while cutting (always watch where your legs are!!!).....this puts the majority of the dust in a pile rather than spread about......to clean it...there's nothing that will clean like good ole rakin!!


----------



## Tree Pig (May 17, 2009)

Small Job Tim said:


> To minimize cleanup i try to block the sawdust stream with my right shin while cutting (always watch where your legs are!!!).....this puts the majority of the dust in a pile rather than spread about......to clean it...there's nothing that will clean like good ole rakin!!



Not sure what your cutting with but the way my saws through chips that would just make several piles all over the place.


----------

